# neuer pc



## EvilBong (16. Februar 2013)

hallo leute ich möchte mir gern nächste woche einen pc kaufen für WoW usw.
hab ein bissl was gefunden aber kenne mich fasst bis gar nicht aus

der erste
Intel Core i7-3770T Prozessor (bis 3,70 GHz), Quad-Core
8 GB RAM, 1,5 TB Festplatte, Blu-ray Disc ROM/DVD Brenner, USB 3.0
AMD Radeon HD7850M Grafik (1024 MB), HDMI
68,6 cm (27'') Touch All-in-One PC, TV-Tuner, Webcam, WLAN, BT
Windows 8 64 Bit

http://www.123-leasing.de/product_info.php?products_id=8059
oder

Intel® Core™ i7-3770K Prozessor der 3. Generation (bis 3,9 GHz) übertaktbar,
Microsoft® Windows® 7 Home Premium 64Bit,
16 GB 1600 MHz DDR3 Gaming RAM, 2 TB SATA-3 Festplatte (7200rpm, 64MB Cache),
Multiformat Double Layer DVD-Brenner, Media Card Reader, 300 MBit/s WLAN (2 Antennen),
Gigabyte AMD Radeon™ HD 7970 Overclocked Grafik, 3 GB DDR5 (DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DP) PCI-Express 3.0,
Gigabyte Gamingtower Alpha inkl. 700 Watt 80+ Bronze Netzteil,
Microsoft® Office Starter 2010, Windows Live™ Essentials 2011,
Gigabyte Gaming Maus GM-M8000X (USB), Gigabyte Gaming Tastatur Aivia K8100 (USB)

http://www.123-leasing.de/product_info.php?products_id=8257&cPath=1_249

oder keinen von beidenb ich will einfach einen pc mit den ich zocken kann 
hoffe jemand kann mir helfen

mfg.DieBong


----------



## tapferertoaser (16. Februar 2013)

Denn ersten kannste Knicken wenn es ums Zocken geht und denn 2. naja, das ist ein komplett PC oder ? Preislich tippe ich mal auf 1500€ bis 2000€, da kann man für deutlich weniger schon was gleich gutes haben.
1. Was ist dein Maximales Budget ?
2. Wie lang soll er halten ?
3. Übertakten ?
4. Was zockst du alles, etwas mehr Details bitte.
5. Kannst du noch was aus einem alten PC nehmen ( Festplatte, Windows o.ä. ) ?


----------



## EvilBong (16. Februar 2013)

der 1 ist ein komplett pc 
der 2te nicht da fehlt noch der Bildschirm
mein Preis Budget liegt bei 1500-2000
spiele eigentlich fasst nur mmorpg 
einen alten pc hab ich leider nicht habe bis jetzt immer nur einen lappi gehabt


----------



## Enisra (16. Februar 2013)

2000€?
Da ist aber schon der 30" Monitor mit drin, incl. 7970 Crossfire 
Aber wenn das "nur" so was wie WoW sein sollte, dann reicht auch nen ziemlich Preiswertes System, wenn das auch Grafisch Fordernde Spiele sein sollten, schaut das natürlich besser aus, aber da bekommt man auch schon ein Komplettsystem für unter 1000€


----------



## EvilBong (16. Februar 2013)

okey supper dann werd ich noch ein bissl weiter schaun 
den bei Media Markt war ich schon aber da gibt es auch keinen guten pc zum zocken
schaue dann noch ein bissl im internet nach 

mfg.DieBong


----------



## svd (17. Februar 2013)

Du kannst dich aber auch im "Kaufberatungs" Bereich des Forums umsehen.
Es gibt einige User, die ihren PC wechseln möchten. 

Da dein Schwerpunkt auf MMORPGs liegt, Übertakten da nicht notwendig ist, wäre zB der PC in diesem Thread passend.
SSD ist, wie dort erwähnt, optional. Wenn es im Budget liegt, eine tolle und komfortable Sache, aber nicht zwingend notwendig.

Die dort verwendeten Komponenten bilden derzeit einen guten Mix aus Leistung und Preis, die jeweiligen Modelle stehen aber stellvertretend für gleichwertige Hardware diverser Hersteller.
 Um ein wenig Suche auf einem Preisvergleichsportal wie Geizhals kommst du aber nicht rum, denn Hardwarepreise ändern sich  (manchmal mehrmals) täglich.

Der Onlineshop Hardwareversand zB schickt dir den Rechner auch zusammengebaut, einer kürzlichen Usererfahrung nach, ist ein Kontrollblick ins Innere des Gehäuses trotzdem empfehlenswert. Nicht jeder Techniker hat beim Einbau und Verlegen der Komponenten und Kabeln die Akribie eines japanischen Arbeiters. (Und vor allem Azubis fehlt heutzutage einfach Bushidō.)


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2013)

Für MMORPGs kommst Du mit nem PC für 700€ mehr als locker aus. 

i5-3470 ca 170€, passendes gutes Board ca 80€, 8GB RAM ca 40€, Gehäuse ab 40€, Netzteil 60€, 1TB Festplatte 60€, Grafikkarte AMD 7870 ca 210€, DVD-Brenner 20€.

Man kann natürlich ne bessere Grafikkarte einbauen, dann hat man noch mehr Leistung - mehr als eine AMD 7950 (260€) wäre aber an sich nicht sinnvoll. Und wenn Du den Komfort unter Windows zu schätzen weißt, den eine SSD bieten kann (windowsalltag geht schneller, da "Kleinigkeiten" sehr schnell geladen werden), dann nimmst Du noch ne SSD mit 128 oder 256GB dazu (80-150€)


----------



## EvilBong (17. Februar 2013)

hallo habe heute noch ein bissl rumgeschaut und hab da eine seite gefunden für pc´s
habe hier einen gefunden der wäre perfekt weil er gut im mein Budget liegt 
der hat 

AMD FX-6100 overcl. @6x 4.0GHz
16GB High-Speed DDR3-RAM PC-1600
AMD Radeon HD7970 3072MB
2000GB S-ATA3 Festplatte
BLU-RAY-Brenner + DVD-Brenner
7.1 Sound / Gigabit-LAN / Cardreader
CPU & Grafikkarte wassergekühlt

AGANDO Shop - Wassergekühlter Overclocking-PC AGANDO fuego @1400x6 hydro AGANDO fuego @1400x6 witcher 104081 

was sagt ihr zu den?? 
sorry das ich lässtig bin aber bei den preis frag ich lieber noch mal,wäre doch blöd wenn ich den habe und der taugt nix 

mfg.Kevin


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2013)

Der ist sehr stark, aber vlt schon viel ZU stark und mit ZU vielen "Features". Du kriegst rein von der Leistung her einen gleichstarken PC für 800€. Der ist dann halt nicht von der CPU her übertaktet, dafür hat der eine CPU; die auch im Standardtakt schon top ist (eben ein Intel i5.3570 oder so). Der hat dann auch keine Wasserkühlung und ein günstigeres Gehäuse, aber spielt das eine Rolle? Und für nen MMORPG-Spieler ist eine AMD 7970 an sich auch völlig übertrieben, wobei die 7970 von Preis-Leistung her noch "okay" ist. 

Mein Vorschlag oben zB kostet unter 700€, und selbst wenn Du da eine AMD 7970 einbaust, kostet der nur ca. 800€. Auch wenn Du dann ein edleres Gehäuse nimmst, ne größere Festplatte, ein richtig gutes Netzteil und für die CPU nen guten Kühler, damit der leise ist (die Grafikkarten wie eine AMD 7950 oder 7970 sind je nach Hersteller sowieso sehr leise), kommst Du mit Mühe und Not auf 900-1000€. 

Wenn ich den PC bei agando mal OHNE Wasserkühlung zusammenstelle, komme ich auch nur auf ca 950€ - selbst wenn man einrechnet, dass die ja offenbar die Übertaktung der CPU garantieren, muss schon eine wahnsinnsgute Wasserkühlung sein, wenn der PC am Ende dann über 1500€ kostet.,.. 


Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob Du Dir dessen bewusst bist, dass es für 700-900€ nen Top.PC gibt, der auch leise ist, oder ob Du nut DENKST, dass ein guter PC weit über 1000€ kosten "muss", oder ob Du vlt auf so was wie Wasserkühlung wirklich wert legst...?

Was hast Du denn aktuell für nen PC?


----------



## EvilBong (18. Februar 2013)

ich habe im momment gar keinen pc sondern nen lappi

TYPHOON

INTEL i5 Dual Core 3,1 GHz
15,6 "
8GB DDR3 RAM
500GB HDD
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660M - 2048MB


das ist dann auch mein erster pc was ich mir kaufe

super okey also der ist übertrieben für das was ich vor hab 

okey super das hab ich mir nich gedacht ich hab gedacht ein guter pc kostet so viell

omg da sieht man wieder das ich mich mit Pc überhaupt nicht auskenne

Wasserkühler muss normal echt nich sein


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2013)

Reicht Dir denn die Leistung deines Notebooks nicht, oder willst Du einfach für zu Hause nen "richtigen" PC?


----------



## EvilBong (18. Februar 2013)

doch mit der Leistung bin ich schon zufrieden von meinen Notebook
kann aber ruhig bissl mehr sein 

denn habe mir vor 2 tagen das spiel Minecraft runtergeladen 
da steht zwar das man nicht so viel Leisung braucht aber habe im spiel mal 100 TNT gezündet und da hing alles 
aber naja das war das erste Game was bei meinen Notebook hing
und bis jetzt war ich eigentlich recht zufrieden

und auserdem wollt ich mir schon lange einen PC kaufen


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2013)

Hier hast Du einige PCs als Vorschlag: Komplett-PC ab 500 Euro - unsere Tipps für starke Gamer-PCs + Selbstbau-Video

Welches Baord, Gehäuse usw. Du GENAU nimmst, ist an sich egal - ne sehr gute Kombination wäre zB ein Intel Core i5-3470 und eine AMD 7950, zB die 7950 von Gigabyte ist auch recht leise. Du kannst Dich beim Mainbaord usw. an dem Artikel orientieren.

FALLS Du auch übertakten willst, wäre als CPU ein core i5-3570k nötig. Der kostet ca 30-40€ mehr, und dazu als Mainboard unbedingt eines mit Z77-Cipsatz.

zB der 850€-PC: ProzessorIntel i5-3570k => 200 Euro
MainboardAsus P8Z77-V LX =>100 Euro
Arbeitsspeicher2x4 GB DDR3-1600 =>40 Euro
GrafikkarteAMD Radeon HD 79502 =>70 Euro
Festplatte1000GB 7200 U/Min =>60 Euro
GehäuseBitfenix Shinobi Core USB3.0 =>55 Euro
Netzteilbe quiet L8-CM 530W =>70 Euro
DVD-BrennerStandardmodell =>20 Euro
CPU-KühlerScythe Mugen 3 Rev. B =>35 Euro



Das wäre dann schon die Variante zum Übertakten. Bei zB hardwareversand.de - Startseite kannst Du den PC per PC-KOnfigurator zusammenstellen und zusammenbauen lassen. Wenn Übertakten egal ist oder nicht ganz so wichtig, dann kannst Du zumindest beim CPU-Kühler auch einen kleineren nehmen. Der Mugen ist sehr wuchtig, den wird der Shop Dir vermutlich nicht schon vormontiert liefern. 

Du kannst natürlich eine größere Festplatte nehmen, und auch eine SSD mit 128GB (ca 80€) als Festplatte für Windows und alle "normalen" Anwendungen, und eine mit 256GB (ca 150€) würde sicher auch zusätzlich für Deine Lieblingsspiele genug Platz bieten. zB eine Samsung SSD 840


----------



## EvilBong (19. Februar 2013)

wow cool danke 
bin jetzt zum entschluss gekommen ihn selbst zusammen zu bauen 
hab es zwar noch nie gemacht aber habe schon ein paar video gesehen auf youtube 
werde nur ne andere Grafikkarte und Mainboard nehmen 
habe sie heute schon bestellt freu mich schon drauf
bin mal gespannt ob ich es schaffe den zusammen zu baun

Prozessor:Intel i5-3570k 
Mainboard:ASRock Z77 Extreme6
Arbeitsspeicher:2x4 GB DDR3-1600 
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GTX 670
Festplatte:1000GB 7200 U/Min
Gehäuse : Bitfenix Shinobi Core USB3.0 
Netzteilbe: quiet L8-CM 530W 
DVD-BrennerStandardmodell 
CPU-KühlerScythe Mugen 3 Rev. B 

mfg.Kevin


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2013)

Hast Du denn eine übertaktete GTX 670 genommen? Da müsste es normalerweise auch welche ohne großen Aufpreis geben - ansonsten wäre die übertaktete Gigabyte AMD 7950 schon fast so gut wie eine nicht-übertaktete GTX 670 


Und der Zusammenbau ist nicht sooo schwer, aber am besten man baut den CPU-Kühler auf, BEVOR man das Board ins Gehäuse einbaut. Und auf alle Detals achten: zB CPU-Sockel Hebelchen erst öffnen, dann CPU rein (die kann nur in eine Richtung problemlos passen), Hebelchen zu, ein BISSCHEN Wärmeleitpaste drauf und verteilen. Falls der Kühler eine eigene Halterung als "Basis" braucht, dann montier die, bevor Du die CPU einbaust.

Oder beim Mainboard: schau, dass im Gehäuse an den Richtigen Stellen die Abstandhalter sind, und auch nicht zu viele. Die kommen an die Stellen, wo später die "Bohrlöcher" des Mainboards drüber passen.


----------



## EvilBong (28. Februar 2013)

hab meine teile heute bekommen und aufgebaut 
bin voll Happy und leuft alles flüssig 
Danke noch mal

aber jetzt hab ich das broblem was nehme ich für ein Virus Programm 
habe im moment das F-Secure was bei Compuerbild dabei war
bin gerade am überlegen ob ic mir nicht das Norton nehme oder reicht das F-Secure aus??


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2013)

Ich kenn F-Scure nicht, aber in vielen Tests haben sich selbst kostenlose wie Avira oder Antivir als absolut empfehlenswert gezeigt. Nen bestimmten Scanner braucht man an sich nur, wenn einem bestimmte Bedienfeatures wichtig sind oder es wider erwarten Probleme mit einem Programm gibt, das man selbst oft nutzt


----------

